# Mourning Kodiak



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

I just introduced myself as a newcomer with a little comment about the loss of our beloved Kodiak, and then I saw this section which appears more appropriate. Our Kodiak (04/04/2001 - 01/22/2013) was such an important part of our family. I'm confident this is consistent with the experiences of this forum's followers.

I'm hopeful that my wife will consider bringing a new Golden into our home soon, but right now she remains gripped in despair. I did invest time in preparing a memorial website for Kodi ... and found the effort cathartic. Anyone interested in viewing Kodiak's site is encouraged to do so by clicking on his picture ...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. I'm so very sorry for your loss. We never have them long enough. I, too, hope that in tribute to your dear Kodiak, you find another golden to share your life and love with. I'm sure he would be most pleased.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kodiak*

Rest in peace, sweet Kodiak.
I am glad you found us=please stay with us.
Praying your wife will give in to getting a new family member, that will help you heal!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost your Kodiak. I for one needed to get a new dog just to fill the emptiness and loneliness when we lost our heart girl. My husband and I were in agreement in that. 
Give your wife time to grieve and I'm sure she will feel the same as you. A new one will not take his place but will find its own place in your heart.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

Tears streaming down after watching the video. So sorry for your loss of Kodiak. What a gift! RIP sweet angel...........


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, it hurts so much to lose them. Beautiful pictures of your boy on your memorial website


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of beautiful Kodiak! I can tell by looking through the pictures, that you gave him a wonderful life that was full of love and family! Just love the picture of everyone sharing the sofa with Kodiak! Be patient with your wife. Everyone heals at a different pace. I can tell that she had a very close bond with your boy!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

It is apparent that Kody was a much loved member of your family, what a wonderful tribute to your boy. Bonnie is nudging me, wondering why I am crying, she looks so much like your Kody. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Kodiak, he was a beautiful boy.

Your tribute to him is beautiful, I can tell he was cherished and a beloved family member. You have a very lovely family. 

It's always hard losing a dog that means so much to you, the first one in particular. I've lost 5 dogs over the last 17 years and it never gets any easier. My most recent which will soon be two years, was our Golden who lived to be 15.5. You don't know how much they mean to you until they are no longer with you. I'd forgotten how much it hurt until it was his time to be set free, but it also made me realize that with time, the pain would ease. 

Cherish your memories, give yourself and your heart time to heal. I hope with time you will be able to find peace with his passing and eventually will be able to open your heart and home to another Golden to love.

Godspeed Kodiak


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kodiak. I know by his pictures that he was a very loved boy and meant so much to you and your family.

As others have said, give yourself time to grieve and open up your heart and home to another later down the road. They will help heal your hearts tremendously and Kodiak will always be with you in spirit. 

Run free and play hard dear Kodiak. Our dear Rhett and the many other Golden friends are waiting to play with you at the bridge.


----------



## Masons mom (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing him Kodiak with us. it seems so unfair sometimes to have them for such a short period of time. What is wonderful is that they are a part of our hearts forever. God bless and a new puppy has always helped me in the grieving process.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Kodiak was such a handsome man. I loved that happy tail all through the video. Your tribute to him was so very loving and touching. Thank you so much for sharing it with us. I do hope those loving memories will help to soften your families grief.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Quontry*

Quontry

I added sweet Kodiak to our 2013 Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-4.html#post2102074


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about the loss of Kodiak. I loved his memorial website. You can just see how he was a big part of your family and was loved so much by all of you.

It is so very hard to lose a wonderful companion like Kodiak.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

May your heart and soul find peace and comfort.


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

What a beautiful tribute to your Kodiak. I can tell he was a large part of your family. I lost my Liam this Past December, it is so hard to replace them in your heart. Run free sweet Kodiak say hi to Liam at the Bridge.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Kodiak. I loved his tribute, very sweet and loving. One of the hardest things we have to do is say goodbye. But I do think we will see them again someday. I like to think they are waiting and watching over us "til we meet again."


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Kodiak is a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet boy


----------



## Georgegn (Dec 30, 2012)

Its easy to see that Kodiak was an important part of your family,I enjoyed looking at all your pictures.Losing a dog like that is a mind numbing experience,Ive been there,I know. You hope that time will ease the pain, I walked around in a daze for weeks..Wishing you and your family the best over your loss.. Kodiak...RIP ,you were a very special dog.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear about Kodiak

Rest In Peace Kodiak


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry about the loss of your beloved Kodiak.

What an incredible tribute to your lovely boy.

I can tell by the photos that he loved you and your family as much as you all loved and cherished him.

When I lost my beloved Yaichi this summer, I adopted another golden girl Brisby in her memory and honor, which is what I know she would have wanted me to do, however I do know it is different for everyone and a very personal decision. By doing so, it never heals the large hole left in one's heart, but opens up the part of the heart that can love again.

Another golden would be more than honored to become part of your wonderful family.

Thank you for sharing your wonderful tribute to your beloved Kodiak with all of us.

May your memories and love for him help heal your hearts.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Kodiak. He sure was a handsome boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok weeping like a fool at work now with your beautiful photo gallery and the "spirit in the sky" playing. RIP Kodiak and run free! Chase all the lacrosse balls you want! God bless Kodiak's family during this time!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Kodiak, you have many beautiful memories of him and your family and it is these memories that will help you through. I hope that in time you and your wife will be able to open your hearts to another - they never replace a loved one but help in their own way.

Sleep softly Kodiak


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. Rest in peace sweet Kodiak...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for the loss of your handsome boy Kodiak. He was just little bit older than my Buddy. Today I have one of those days when tears are just falling down, watched your beautiful video tribute crying. Hugs to you and your wife. I truly understand how she feels, it took me close to a year to make first move and 6 more months to let Charlie come into my life. May peace be with you my friend.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes your Kodiak and my Amber look very similar , and shared the same joy for life. It sure is rough to lose them:-/


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful tribute to your boy. So sorry for your loss of Kodiak.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

*
"Goldens take your heart, and cherish it..
they walk with it, and sleep with it,
and they will never let it out of their sight...
and when it's their time, they will take a 
little piece of it with them to remember you by....
and leave a piece for you to remember them by...."
- Author unknown -*


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Just wanted to tell you that you and your family are in my thoughts. Kodiak was beautiful and so loved. ((Hugs))


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of Kodiak. I see you are in the same county of PA as me. I am down in the West Grove area.


----------

